# AF 322 Restoration



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Alright, here is my next beauty on the workbench. This was an auction win that was unintentional. I was doing a little drinking and "training" and accidentally bid on this. Anyway, not upset whatsoever because obviously I need a Hudson in the arsenal. I also got a couple rolling stocks for a total of $102. The cars are in excellent condition and all lights work. As for the #322, all I had to do was soldered one wire into the male jack and the engine took off like a bat out of hell...choo chooing, smoking, and lightening the way. Oh yea, I finally bought some Fastrack and set myself up a little oval....not a drunk purchase.  

The trailing truck is missing because I stole it for use on my #336, so that is something I am looking for. Anyone have one lying around on the cheap?

Also, can I swap out the brush bracket assembly to use the other style without changing the field and armature?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see the 322 is posed on your new FasTrack. All in all, looks like a good purchase. Why do you want to change the brush bracket asssembly? The engine is running well and the replacement slotted brushes are readily available, even the oil wick for the armature shaft is still there. If you do change to shoulder brushes you need the shorter brush holder since this armature does not have an oil slinger.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

I figured I would change it out because I have a whole bunch of shoulder brushes, springs, and an extra motor lying around. However, I guess you are right....it runs too nice to change out pieces. Tom, you always convince me to leave stuff alone and you haven't steered me wrong yet!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The easiest job is the one you avoid doing.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Kvlazer22 ya done good on that drunk buy! Nice pieces! I see a new way of bidding or buying? Drunk I mean. As far as changing out those brushes, ever hear of the old adage "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"? Words I have learned to live by. Maintenance is different. What you were proposing wasn't maintenance.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ahhhh, yes...I hear that from my wife all the time. I turn my simple projects into not so simple projects. I will keep the slotted brushes. I will find something else on this train to make more difficult than needed....hahah


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Are the "New York Central" marked Hudson tenders in silver lettering or white?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think they were all silver.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Wanted to share a little status update on the 322. The locomotive is done but I am still working on the tender. Let's just say me and dry transfers don't get along.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

After looking at that picture I just realized I forgot a pipe! Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The hole in the side of the smoke box is visible where that missing pipe attaches. The engine sure looks good. I have only had to reletter two engines. I bought the rubber stamps and a white ink pad. It is not easy but lets say practice makes perfect. I did a lot of practice stampings before I tried the real thing. they came out well. I avoided the dry transfers because to me they are obviously not original. 25 years ago the stamps were readily available from several sources.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> I have only had to reletter two engines. I bought the rubber stamps and a white ink pad. It is not easy but lets say practice makes perfect. I did a lot of practice stampings before I tried the real thing. they came out well.


I tried the dry transfers for the tender herald three times and never got the tiny letters to stick. I am going to try decals next.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The 322 looks great. I have to ask how you get the whitewalls so white and how do you clean
the linkages and side rods and side rod screws. They look new.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

mopac said:


> I have to ask how you get the whitewalls so white and how do you clean
> the linkages and side rods and side rod screws. They look new.


For the whitewalls I use turpentine with a q-tip.

For the linkages I use Flitz Metal Polish. Scrub them with a towel and they come out sparkling new! You can get it here....

Flitz Metal Polish on Amazon


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

They look great i have the same 322 love it. Nice buy. I will try your way of bidding. Lol

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just ordered some Flitz. Your stuff looks great. Should not take long to mail. Flitz looks to be maybe7 miles north of me. Since they are in state I had to pay sales tax. No biggie. Thanks for info. I have over 20 locomotives that can use some flitz.

I had some Ebay Bucks that expire later tonight. Used it up. Made the Flitz pretty cheap.

I don't have an Amazon account so I checked Ebay. Same price with free shipping. I bet
some of the other guys order some also. So guys, either Amazon or Ebay. Get your
miracle polish.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Looking close at yours. Do you have pul mor tires on your because mine doesn't. Nice job on the cleaning looks brand new.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Guys, here is a great spec sheet on Gilbert locomotives. It is not always 100% correct but pretty close.
Gilbert had variations and hard to get all on one sheet. For instance, chart says my 336 should have
pullmor and it doesn't. Very early 336 did not have them. Al, check out the Hudson specs. Check by
cab numbers. I find this spec list very helpful. Its in my favorites.



American Flyer Postwar Locomotive Typical Specifications


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks. Just checked no pul mor. But my has the sit does yours.that may make a difference. Maybe

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, I have seen that list previously. It is pretty good for a list that keeps things simple. That does cause some problems. Take for example the popular 322. It lists only boiler for the S&CC but it lists tender or boiler for the 4 position reverse unit. Obviously if the reverse unit is in the boiler then the RU must be in the tender. Many 1947 322's were in fact built this way. I would not call it an error as much as an oversimplified presentation format.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is true that some 336's were made w/o PullMor. No link coupler engines (with the exception of some 405 diesels) were made with PullMor. If a link coupler steam engine has PullMor it is a retrofit.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

So i should leave my 322 as is no pul mors. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want PullMor on the 322 you might ask Flyernut. It is more involved to do it right than it at first appears.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, like I said Gilbert had many variations. Hard to get all on same list.
I have 4 Northerns now and not a one of them has pullmor. Pullmor will let you run a longer train. No pullmor on my Hudsons. Only pullmor I have is on my 312 and my 283. I have one
283 with no pullmor but I believe it is a 283 shell on a 282 chassis. One of our great forum
members sold it to me and said nothing. I have not seen him on for a long time. Well since
he sold me the engine and I complained about it. The front tender truck fell off when I
lifted tender from shipping box. It was like that when he packed it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know i have some good luck some no so mostly not so. But i think i will wait and try again practice make perfect. I hope lol

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have seen that list also, and this time I saved it,lol..I have SIT, SIB, and 1 Hudson with nothing.And you do have to be careful when adding pul-mor wheels/tires. I just finished fixing Al's 290 that someone added pul-mor to the chassis.The best and easiest way to do that is to add a complete pul-mor chassis with the pul-mor tires as a retrofit.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

What do you mean pul-mor chassis.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> What do you mean pul-mor chassis.
> 
> Al


What I mean to say is to swap out a chassis that had pul-mor tires/wheels to begin with.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was thinking that wasnt sure thankyou . how are you doing.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I was thinking that wasnt sure thankyou . how are you doing.
> 
> Al


Back in the hospital AGAIN yesterday for rapid beating heart, (A-fib), with dizziness. One of the blood tests showed a possible clot in the chest so I went through a chest scan, nothing found......thank you my friend for asking...Loren


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> Back in the hospital AGAIN yesterday for rapid beating heart, (A-fib), with dizziness. One of the blood tests showed a possible clot in the chest so I went through a chest scan, nothing found......thank you my friend for asking...Loren


Take it slow relax. 

Al


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Back in the hospital AGAIN yesterday for rapid beating heart, (A-fib), with dizziness. One of the blood tests showed a possible clot in the chest so I went through a chest scan, nothing found......thank you my friend for asking...Loren


Take care of yourself Al, my MTF Buddy!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Back in the hospital AGAIN yesterday for rapid beating heart, (A-fib), with dizziness. One of the blood tests showed a possible clot in the chest so I went through a chest scan, nothing found......thank you my friend for asking...Loren


Loren, considering your recent tragedy and now this, when it rains it pours. Sorry to hear of this latest life development. Take car of your self although I'm sure you will and Happy Trails to ya. 

Kenny


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Finally polished off the paint job on the tender. I went through a LOT of dry transfers for the herald. I finally gave up and went to decals and it turned out fantastic. However, I used dry transfers for the "AMERICAN FLYER LINES" because I found it easier to keep the long line straight compared to the decals. Plus, because of the thicker font, it made it easier to get it to stick. I also painted the coal with Humbrols Satin Coal paint. It is subtle but looks great against the Testors Dullcote tender.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You do good work my friend. Looks great.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That is a really nice job looks new when you said polished i know this will sound stupid but have to ask what do you mean polihex


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Polish paint need new phone.
Al


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

alaft61ri said:


> That is a really nice job looks new when you said polished i know this will sound stupid but have to ask what do you mean polihex


Sorry, I meant I finished it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic result! I like the slight contrast between the metal and the coal. 
In my experience with high BTU bituminous and with met coal, the fracture surfaces were very shiny. I am wondering if there is a way to replicate that look in the tender load. In any event it would be way beyond my skill level. It is now one of those engines that look great in the foreground of a layout for all to see.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> Fantastic result! I like the slight contrast between the metal and the coal.
> In my experience with high BTU bituminous and with met coal, the fracture surfaces were very shiny. I am wondering if there is a way to replicate that look in the tender load. In any event it would be way beyond my skill level. It is now one of those engines that look great in the foreground of a layout for all to see.


Do you have a picture of it? I think I have an idea of how I could do it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have any pictures. Might be some online.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Finally got her finished and put back together. She runs so smooth and smokes like a *******.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good job. What a beauty. Love those Hudsons.
Did you rebuild the smoke unit?


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

mopac said:


> Good job. What a beauty. Love those Hudsons.
> Did you rebuild the smoke unit?


Thanks!

Yes, I rebuilt the smoke unit.

-Eric


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing transformation!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice job looks great enjoy.

Al


----------

